# 1999 chevy 3500 4x4 dump



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Just like the title says im looking at a 1999 chevy 3500 4x4 dump truck. The questions i have with the are the owners says it has the 350 in and i know 350s came in the half tons and some 3/4 but never heard of one in a dump truck before?? If anyone has a setup like this how is it plowing in? the truck has an 8`6" western unimount on the front a under tailgate spreader (swenson maybe??? no sure) i know this isnt going to be a speedboat and i know mpg is going to be bad no matter which way you look at it. It has an automatic trans guessin 4l80e which i am quite familiar with but what are problems with the truck and engine itself. Any common things to look out for or just minor things that come up every so often. The has 135,000 and dont believer either trans or engine have been rebuilt. This truck would be plowing and in the summer doing mulch, brush, leaf hauling, never any real HEAVY hauling. So would this be a decent started truck or should i just keep looking?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Those came standard with a 350 engine, try to find out the gearing, if it was setup with the right ones (4:10 or higher in my mind) it's probably ok. With that many miles the engine & trans are on borrowed time, plan on rebuilding both, account for that in your price. Most guys that have 1 tons dumps beat the crap out of them, overload is the standard. Just making you aware if you didn't already know.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I plowed with a few of them and they make good plow trucks. As long as you are sticking to landscape work you should be fine with it. Like RLM said, plan on rebuilding the tranny, probably fairly soon. The motor should do ok for a while but a rebuild on that is inevitable as well.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like a fine truck to start up with. A 350 is as common as they come making parts and repairs reasonably priced, and they run great .


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

i figured that a trans was going to be needing rebuilt or replaced and the engine the same more likely a rebuild. Thanx RLM good point, i m guessing a 4:10 rear (truck is stock) atleast from what i can see. the truck im guessing is in the $5-6k ranging depending on how it drove. The owner said that its in "good" shape but from what the pics show it could use a paint job and the plow lights need replaced from what i can tell. The spreader has a pin hole leak in one of the hoses, i try and get some pics up. the owner is asking $6750, it dropped from $7250 about <3 months ago.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

135k is nothing one one of those Have customers with over 300 k no probelms . Dont know where ur coming up with 135k is alot for a 350 vortec  . Intake gaskets are common thats about it. The 4l80e is a decent trans.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Well I know diesels are good for that kinda mileage just never seen a gas truck with that kinda mileage that still runs well.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I have seem them almost every day since they came out with those motors in 96 With alot more miles then that. Dont ever remember working on one that needed to be rebuilt. Ive seen some have valve guide problems And every single one will need intake gaskets at some point.That engine is not even half way through its lifespan if it was taken care of. By looking at theat truck it looks as rust would be more of an issue then the drivetrain.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanx for input fellas figured the basic things (tires,brakes,etc.) And how hard is it to replace intake gaskets and a valve job what for they run cost wise.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Valve job I would not worry about unless it has misfire codes its not very common. The intake gaskets are a good days job if u have never done them. And u will want to use fel-pro perma torque metal intake gaskets u do not want to use another set of plastic gaskets. If there bad the will usually leak af down the trans bell housing On a truck of that age check the brake and fuel lines.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok thanx I figured that brake and fuel lines would be an issue ands brad96z28 you said "leak after down the trans bell..." what did you mean by that????


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

chevy2500meyer;1476031 said:


> Ok thanx I figured that brake and fuel lines would be an issue ands brad96z28 you said "leak after down the trans bell..." what did you mean by that????


Leak anti-freeze down the trans bell housing, so check there for coolant for a heads up if the intake gasket is on the way out


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok thanx will have to look


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree with Brad. That mileage is no where near the end of a 350. The intake gaskets are the only major issue and most shops are pretty competent at replacing them at a good price. The tranny could go either way, misused and abused it could be on its way out. If it was cared for and driven the way it was designed to be, could have another 100,000. There's just no foolproof way to tell so bid accordingly. Rust will be your biggest enemy. Brake, tranny, power steering, and fuel lines should all be looked over closely. Also be sure to check cab, frame, and floor pans for rust that would need immediate attention. A paint job can quickly double or triple in price when the metal underneath is no good.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

The owner said rust is minor and that could be surface rust but everyones opinion is different. Also wondered about the western pump never had one before and have heard stories about these pumps any input?


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

i have had three of the 3500 dumps with 350s, they run forever...with the rust your truck is showing, it will need brake,fuel,and trans lines soon,


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

the mileage on the engine is no big deal, I have 220,000 on mile that has pulled a goose neck trailer it's whole life and it will still out pull my friends Ford V-10.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Like said previously....no issues plowing with that truck. That being said,I have a 2004, meticulously maintained, 3500. Undercarriage rot is huge,around here anyways.(major salt usage on roads).38,000 original mi.original owner,and pressure washed after every storm.

I have replaced, p/s pump and resi, p/s cooler,all p/s lines,all fuel lines, some brake lines,and much more. Check out the bottom thoroughly. Also,putting a plow on a 135,000 mile,older truck???,I would think twice!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a 95' dump with a 350tbi with 135K miles, it can be a pig sometimes but does the job. It has an 8' Boss on the front and 325gal liquid in the back and plows just fine. Rebuilt trans 2 years ago, replaced all the brake components from the master cylinder down and all the way back to the drums being completely rebuilt. 

Add some gussets to the front frame!


----------

